# Apricot to phantom



## Summer (May 2, 2016)

It depends on what they carry. If the apricot is kb/kb then all puppies may be solid black. If the phantom carries red then you could get apricots and blacks. If they both carry parti then you'll have partis in those colors. They both could carry brown as well, so you could see that in the litter. If the apricot is kb/Ky or ky/ky then there is a chance for phantom or other patterns depending on what they carry on "a". Red/apricot covers phantom so if the phantom carries red then any puppies who are ee will appear solid apricot even if they are genetically phantom. I guess that's not much help without knowing for sure what they carry.


----------



## Lisa0906 (Sep 6, 2020)

Gkt


Summer said:


> It depends on what they carry. If the apricot is kb/kb then all puppies may be solid black. If the phantom carries red then you could get apricots and blacks. If they both carry parti then you'll have partis in those colors. They both could carry brown as well, so you could see that in the litter. If the apricot is kb/Ky or ky/ky then there is a chance for phantom or other patterns depending on what they carry on "a". Red/apricot covers phantom so if the phantom carries red then any puppies who are ee will appear solid apricot even if they are genetically phantom. I guess that's not much help without knowing for sure what they carry.


Got 2 reds 1phantom and 1 black maybe sliver. This sire have mated with another red so next litter maybe get same result?


----------

